# O'Briens Sandwich Bar



## Happy Girl (4 Jan 2008)

Was in O'Briens Sandwich Bar in Blanchardstown over the Christmas for a bit of shopping and myself, Mr. Happy and our two kids decided to have a bit of lunch in O'Briens which consisted of
2 kids meals (tuna sambos) with carton juice + bag of hot lips
I had regular chicken salad sambo and coffee
Mr. Happy had a chicken salad roll and coffee.

I was shocked when it all came to 26.10euro for what was basicallly a bit of lunch. I asked the girl if she could put the token handful of crisps to the side of the plate as they usually do but was told that O'Briens policy had changed on that and that they no longer did this. I would have to buy a bag of crisps separately if I wanted them. Is it me or is rip-off-ireland just getting worse.


----------



## Caveat (4 Jan 2008)

To be perfectly honest, to me that sounds average enough for somewhere like this.  You probably paid over €10 for the drinks alone.


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Jan 2008)

€7.50 per head for lunch for 4 is not outlandish. You would pay similar in McDonalds.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Jan 2008)

Yep - I probably had the same stunned look on my face as you did the last time I went to an O'Briens (more than 6 months ago - so I would not rush back there)..... I had expected better value... so is the food great (no - would regard as just OK).... was is good value (no I would not regard it as good value having spend over €30 for 2 adults & 2 children (one a toddler).
.. and why not good value I hear you ask... because I can go to plenty of carvery's & get 2 full serving dinners, a childs half portion & a baby bowl for about the same price.
A few fancy sandwiches/wraps should not cost same as or more than a dinner.... but then that's just me!
ninsaga


----------



## Protocol (4 Jan 2008)

4 sandwiches / rolls + 2 coffees + 2 cartons of juice?

Should be approx. 22 euro, i.e. 4 euro each for the sandwiches (to sit down), 1.50 each for the drinks

But in Ireland:

 - with savage commercial rents squeezing many retailers
 - plus people's willingness to pay
 - plus other high costs

...result is higher prices.


----------



## ci1 (4 Jan 2008)

I agree, a sandwich is a snack, a kind of tide you over until dinnertime kind of thing.  McDonalds could be the same price but its considered a dinner.
the prices they charge are very high and I don't think its the norm.

I consider Garage deli sambos dear at between 3.50 and 5.00 so I deffo would be balking at having to anything near €7 or more.

If I'm about and about I'd rather pay the same for kfc or burger king and feel more satisfied.

Another place that is high for sandwiches (not freshly made ones either) is Costa Coffee.  A muffin and cappochino in there is close to a tenner....


----------



## DoctorEvil (4 Jan 2008)

ci1 said:


> Another place that is high for sandwiches (not freshly made ones either) is Costa Coffee.  A muffin and cappochino in there is close to a tenner....



At least they have the decency to warn you that it's going to "Costa packet"!


----------



## ninsaga (4 Jan 2008)

DoctorEvil said:


> At least they have the decency to warn you that it's going to "Costa packet"!



...true enough, the hint is in the name!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (4 Jan 2008)

best stear clear of Eddie Rockets.


----------



## The_Banker (4 Jan 2008)

bigjoe_dub said:


> best stear clear of Eddie Rockets.


 
Know in Cork as "Empty Your Pockets"


----------



## quarterfloun (4 Jan 2008)

Make yer own sandwiches and fill your thermos before ya go out.


----------



## ci1 (4 Jan 2008)

Exactly a packed lunch wrapped up in the bread wrappers.

I used to get slagged at school because My mam was too either mean/conventional to use clingfilm/tin foil so my sambos would be wrapped in brennans bread wrapping.

sorry, nothing at all to do with the op, just thought I'd share.

I actually think Eddie Rockets is good value for money.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

Happy Girl said:


> I was shocked when it all came to 26.10euro


Why were you shocked? Did they not have a price list up or did you just fail to check how much things would cost before making a purchase?


> I asked the girl if she could put the token handful of crisps to the side of the plate as they usually do but was told that O'Briens policy had changed on that and that they no longer did this. I would have to buy a bag of crisps separately if I wanted them. Is it me or is rip-off-ireland just getting worse.


You mean you were ripped off because they wouldn't give you some free crisps?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

ninsaga said:


> Yep - I probably had the same stunned look on my face as you did the last time I went to an O'Briens (more than 6 months ago - so I would not rush back there)..... I had expected better value... so is the food great (no - would regard as just OK).... was is good value (no I would not regard it as good value having spend over €30 for 2 adults & 2 children (one a toddler).


As above - if you thought that €30+ for what was on offer why didn't you take your custom elsewhere?


----------



## carpedeum (4 Jan 2008)

I don't think you were ripped off. Dublin is very expensive!

I would eat lunch out two or three times a week and regularly with two of my kids. I would budget for between €5 and €6.50 for a sambo and coffee. Soft drinks and water can cost more than coffee. O'Briens are very competitive and standard across outlets is consistent, but, we would also use *Cafe Sol* where sambos can be just a little bit different. *Brewbakers *on South Frederick Street (off Nassua Street) is one of Dublin's best kept secrets. For what it's worth, our kids favourite was *Graham O'Sullivans* on Dawson Street, but, this was more expensive than O'Briens - probably one of the reasons that it closed a couple of months ago after many years. The *Swedish Food Company* is probably the best quality and value, but, they don't have many branches. The one in IFSC is very good, but, this is take-out only - Monday to Friday.

In fine weather, buy your drinks and sambos in M & S and eat in the Green! Dublin (high local overheads), unfortunately, is expensive when eating with kids!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

carpedeum said:


> I would budget for between €5 and €6.50 for a sambo and coffee.


Really!? A coffee (at least a _Cappuccino/Latte_) alone seems to cost anything from €2 (if you're *very *lucky) to €3+ around _Dublin _as far as I can see. I presume a "regular" filtered coffee must be about €2+?


----------



## carpedeum (4 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Really!? A coffee (at least a _Cappuccino/Latte_) alone seems to cost anything from €2 (if you're *very *lucky) to €3+ around _Dublin _as far as I can see. I presume a "regular" filtered coffee must be about €2+?


 
Hi Clubman,

I find that a good Americano standard size coffee can cost from €1.80 (small outlet beside Harbourmaster in IFSC) to 2.50 (Butlers Cafe chain - smaller quantity, but, good quality - you pay extra for the free choc!). I don't drink Cappuccino's or Latte's.... I need the "kick" from real coffee! A lunchtime pitstop sambo can cost from €3.50 to €5.00 depending on the filling.


----------



## Happy Girl (4 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why were you shocked? Did they not have a price list up or did you just fail to check how much things would cost before making a purchase?
> You mean you were ripped off because they wouldn't give you some free crisps?


 
Used to think it was just me you tried to try to wind up with "sharp" and sarcastic responses to my posts. But guess what Clubman, one of my new year resolutions is not to give you either the pleasure or the satisfaction of rising to it- so a happy new year to you and may you have a very pleasant 2008.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> As above - if you thought that €30+ for what was on offer why didn't you take your custom elsewhere?



Well read the part of the post that says.........

_ .....the last time I went to an O'Briens (more than 6 months ago -* so I would not rush back there*)._

... so yes I have actually been out for lunch a few times since then would you believe & have opted *not* to go to O'Briens... that answer your question?

Also I suppose that I am a bit naive thinking that having a few sandwiches for lunch wouldn't have cost so much!


----------



## bamboozle (4 Jan 2008)

carpedeum said:


> Hi Clubman,
> 
> I find that a good Americano standard size coffee can cost from €1.80 (small outlet beside Harbourmaster in IFSC) to 2.50 (Butlers Cafe chain - smaller quantity, but, good quality - you pay extra for the free choc!). I don't drink Cappuccino's or Latte's.... I need the "kick" from real coffee! A lunchtime pitstop sambo can cost from €3.50 to €5.00 depending on the filling.


 
Butlerss Coffee, Grafton Street 2.70 for a cappuchino walk round the corner to Butlerss on Chatham Street and its 2.50………


----------



## Calico (4 Jan 2008)

I was just at O'Briens.........I got a tripledecker sandwhich and a black coffee. It came to 9.30 euros......I think that is pretty steep.

If I were an American tourist I'd be aghast!


----------



## bamboozle (4 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why were you shocked? Did they not have a price list up or did you just fail to check how much things would cost before making a purchase?
> You mean you were ripped off because they wouldn't give you some free crisps?


 
Not everyone tots up the bill for what they've ordered prior to ordering, we all should but very few do,


----------



## blueshoes (4 Jan 2008)

You can get a sandwich made up in super value or tesco for 2.45/2.50 and go and eat it somewhere else..your car maybe or bring it back to where you work or some park?


----------



## Pique318 (4 Jan 2008)

or get something from Subway, or are they pricey in the Pale too ?

Tasty healthy fast food and the coffee in the local one is about the nicest & cheapest around.

Or is it not 'trendy' enough ?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

bamboozle said:


> Not everyone tots up the bill for what they've ordered prior to ordering, we all should but very few do,


I don't mean calculate it to the cent but at least do a quick check to see if the prices on offer match your budget or personalised subjective criteria for what constitutes value for money. That way there should be no shock of the sort that some people claim to have experienced on paying.



Happy Girl said:


> Used to think it was just me you tried to try to wind up with "sharp" and sarcastic responses to my posts. But guess what Clubman, one of my new year resolutions is not to give you either the pleasure or the satisfaction of rising to it- so a happy new year to you and may you have a very pleasant 2008.


My post is neither sarcastic nor a wind-up.



ninsaga said:


> Well read the part of the post that says.........
> 
> _ .....the last time I went to an O'Briens (more than 6 months ago -* so I would not rush back there*)._
> 
> ... so yes I have actually been out for lunch a few times since then would you believe & have opted *not* to go to O'Briens... that answer your question?


Not really - I simply don't understand why some people don't bother to check the prices in advance and only moan about bad value or rip-offs after the fact. Unless an establishment is in breach of the law there will be a price list on display - check it first and only transact business with them if the prices match your specific criteria for value for money or whatever. People persistently posting here about being shocked or ripped-off when the prices are staring them in the face allowing them to make informed decisions whether or not to purchase never fail to amuse me.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

carpedeum said:


> Hi Clubman,
> 
> I find that a good Americano standard size coffee can cost from €1.80 (small outlet beside Harbourmaster in IFSC) to 2.50 (Butlers Cafe chain - smaller quantity, but, good quality - you pay extra for the free choc!). I don't drink Cappuccino's or Latte's.... I need the "kick" from real coffee! A lunchtime pitstop sambo can cost from €3.50 to €5.00 depending on the filling.





bamboozle said:


> Bewleys Coffee, Grafton Street 2.70 for a cappuchino walk round the corner to Bewleys on Chatham Street and its 2.50………


Interesting - thanks for that.


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Jan 2008)

For what its worth, I pay €3 a pop for Americanos in Costa Coffee (priced similarly at £2 across the border, incidentally) and its worth every cent because the coffee is lovely - far nicer than the coffee in Subway stores, for example.


----------



## Happy Girl (4 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> My post is neither sarcastic nor a wind-up.


 
I'll not succumb, I'll not succumb, I'll not succumb (well not yet anyway)!
http://school.discoveryeducation.com/clipart/images/ani-zip.gif


----------



## ci1 (4 Jan 2008)

carpedeum said:


> Hi Clubman,
> 
> (Butlers Cafe chain - smaller quantity, but, good quality - you pay extra for the free choc!).



You have to pay for your free choc? How awful, I hate when I have to pay for "free" stuff....


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

Happy Girl said:


> I'll not succumb, I'll not succumb, I'll not succumb (well not yet anyway)!
> http://school.discoveryeducation.com/clipart/images/ani-zip.gif


Huh?!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (4 Jan 2008)

Happy Girl said:


> Used to think it was just me you tried to try to wind up with "sharp" and sarcastic responses to my posts. But guess what Clubman, one of my new year resolutions is not to give you either the pleasure or the satisfaction of rising to it- so a happy new year to you and may you have a very pleasant 2008.



why not put him on your ignore list. When i read the thread i was just waiting for his typical........did you not look at the prices


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> why not put him on your ignore list. When i read the thread i was just waiting for his typical........did you not look at the prices


What's the problem with asking that? The original poster was shocked that the bill came to €26.10 but the price list was presumably clearly displayed for all to see. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## bankrupt (4 Jan 2008)

Two adults and two kids have lunch & coffee for €26?  I'm amazed that anyone is surprised by this.  How much do people expect to pay for four lunches in Dublin?  

O'Briens certainly don't do anything special and perhaps are not great value either but you could hardly expect to pay much less than this anywhere else?


----------



## Calico (5 Jan 2008)

Calico said:


> I was just at O'Briens.........I got a tripledecker sandwhich and a black coffee. It came to 9.30 euros......I think that is pretty steep.
> 
> If I were an American tourist I'd be aghast!



Does no-one think this was alot??!


----------



## RainyDay (5 Jan 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> why not put him on your ignore list.


"Sorry ClubMan is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her"


----------



## MandaC (5 Jan 2008)

I brought my five year old niece to the play "The Gruffalo" the  Friday after Christmas(great for the kids btw) and on the way back, we went into Temple Bar for some Food.  We wanted to go to Elephant and Castle, but they were booked out for an hour and a quarter. 

Started lashing rain,  so we just ran into Thunder Road Cafe.  There were three of us, two adults and a child.  We ordered one starter, between the two adults one main course between the adults, one child's meal, one milk, one soft drink and a pint of Coors light. Came to €49.00 

What was more annoying was the standard of the food for that price.  The chicken wings to start were just barely edible.  The fajitas were edible but a very small portion for €22.00.  The meat was in a tiny tiny bowl.  (Abbey Lodge in Celbridge does lovely fajitas on a sizzling platter for €16.00) The accompanying wedges were like black sods.   No one ate them. The fish fingers on the childs portion were of a very poor quality.  Eddie Rockets would have been far nicer, and not as expensive.

So guys, beware.


----------



## moneygrower (5 Jan 2008)

The guy who set up O'Briens can't think of his name, did a lecture in the Ilac on starting your own business. He's a very honest entertaining guy and he explained how basically he started making money when he tarted up the sandwiches e.g. thicker bread, and charging much more. There was no market for budget coffee and cheap sandwiches. Incidentially he does alot for charity. Brody Sweeny is his name


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2008)

Calico said:


> Does no-one think this was alot??!


Yes. I would not pay it from the fare described. But I would have looked at the price list first and decided that beforehand.



MandaC said:


> What was more annoying was the standard of the food for that price.  The chicken wings to start were just barely edible.  The fajitas were edible but a very small portion for €22.00.  The meat was in a tiny tiny bowl.  (Abbey Lodge in Celbridge does lovely fajitas on a sizzling platter for €16.00) The accompanying wedges were like black sods.   No one ate them. The fish fingers on the childs portion were of a very poor quality.


So presumably you complained and asked them to take the food back and not charge you for something that was inedible? If not - why not?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Jan 2008)

RainyDay said:


> "Sorry ClubMan is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her"



what a pity


----------



## messyleo (5 Jan 2008)

I don't think €26 is that expensive for 4 lunches - given that it was eat in presumably?? In fairness from my experiences, O'Briens list their prices clearly so it's up to the individual to decide. I don't think anywhere in Dublin would do a do down sambo and coffee for less than €5-6. Tbh I don't think this is a shocking price, sure you would pay the same for a pint in some pubs. I do find the pricing of muffins / flapjacks often OTT (often you would get a sambo for the same price!) but again, buyer beware. 

Carpedeum, there is usually the same caffeine / hit in an americano as a latte/cappucino - they are just topped up with milk / froth rather than water


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Jan 2008)

moneygrower said:


> The guy who set up O'Briens can't think of his name, did a lecture in the Ilac on starting your own business. He's a very honest entertaining guy and he explained how basically he started making money when he tarted up the sandwiches e.g. thicker bread, and charging much more. There was no market for budget coffee and cheap sandwiches. Incidentially he does alot for charity. Brody Sweeny is his name



He's also a (wannabe) politician.  So not all good, eh?


----------



## shesells (5 Jan 2008)

Having seen what he's done for the Christina Noble foundation's properties in Vietnam I can only admire Brody Sweeney. Her HCM base has the facilities any school or hospital in Ireland can only dream of!


----------



## carpedeum (5 Jan 2008)

gravitygirl said:


> Carpedeum, there is usually the same caffeine / hit in an americano as a latte/cappucino - they are just topped up with milk / froth rather than water


 
Gravitygirl, I always feel that by by adding hot water to the espresso it is undiluted and goes quicker to my smaller male brain. Deep down being a very shallow person,  I was always a sucker for a placebo!


----------



## Happy Girl (5 Jan 2008)

gravitygirl said:


> ....Tbh I don't think this is a shocking price, sure you would pay the same for a pint in some pubs. ...


 
I gone this route for lunch in the past but found the 8year old and 12 year old to be very giddy after their pints.


----------



## messyleo (5 Jan 2008)

I didn't say it had to be a pint of an alcoholic drink Happy Girl 

Aw carpedeum, I didn't mean to stir up quite so much seld-deprecation! Forgive me


----------



## stir crazy (5 Jan 2008)

ci1 said:


> You have to pay for your free choc? How awful, I hate when I have to pay for "free" stuff....




Would paying for 'free' stuff be considered a rip off


----------



## MandaC (5 Jan 2008)

> So presumably you complained and asked them to take the food back and not charge you for something that was inedible? If not - why not?



On this occassion no, I did not complain, as I usually would, and the reason why not is as follows:

Our family had a horrible Christmas as my Dad collapsed with a heart attack on the Friday night/Saturday morning before Christmas.  Had an operation on Christmas Eve.  Christmas Day was spent in Tallaght hospital, as was St. Stephen's Day and the day after that. And so on.  Because my niece, who is five, or my sister had not much of a Christmas either, we decided to bring the child to the play on the Friday(as much for ourselves to get a break from the stress,as the child) and hence we ended up in Thunder Road Cafe.  

The food was not nice(to say the least) and expensive.  However, on this occassion, because anyone(especially me) could not cope with anymore stress/hassle/griping/moaning just at that particular point in time, so we just made a decision to pay(not to leave a tip) and never return.


By pointing this out on AAM, I was telling other people to beware.  So they would not get caught. Thats all.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2008)

gravitygirl said:


> In fairness from my experiences, O'Briens list their prices clearly


As all food outlets are obliged by law to do.


----------



## messyleo (6 Jan 2008)

Indeed Clubman, though while some places display their prices, some are not as clearly/obviously displayed as others. In this case, I was pointing out that they do tend to make it easy enough to calculate the price of your mean before deciding to buy it.


----------



## RainyDay (6 Jan 2008)

Just FYI, the cafe in Ranalagh where we had breakfast this morning had a note on the bottom of the menu along the lines of "No changes/substitutions allowed to menu - under the Retail Prices Order, we can only serve that which we have displayed prices for".

Does the legislation really stop a restaurant from being flexible and allowing substitutions to the menu?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2008)

Can't see that the law explicitly precludes substitutions but maybe a very anal reading of it would lead one to such a conclusion? Seems odd to me to rule out substitutions mutually agreed with or explicitly requested by the consumer. I don't recall seeing such a notice on any other price display in the past. Maybe it makes their life easier or something and they decided to cite the law so people would not hassle them?


----------



## Bedlam (7 Jan 2008)

Eddie Rockets

4 cheese burgers & 2 minerals €36.00 and no fries included


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

Bedlam said:


> Eddie Rockets
> 
> 4 cheese burgers & 2 minerals €36.00 and no fries included


What is your point?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (7 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> What is your point?



Maybe that the poster feels that 36 euro is a large amount to pay for the quoted items.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

Perhaps. Perhaps they feel it's good value or a reasonable price. Until they make their point it's impossible to second guess their intentions.


----------



## Raskolnikov (7 Jan 2008)

I don't know why everyone is jumping on ClubMan's back. The prices are always clearly displayed in O' Briens so it should have been no surprise when you got the final bill. If you wanted a cheap snack, you should have just taken the kids to McDonald's. A hamburger, fries and soft drink for €3.

Total bill for four people, €12.


----------



## Bedlam (7 Jan 2008)

My apologies for not stating the fact that I felt that this was a very expensive burger (as I had expected that it would for the price €7.50 per burger have included fries)

Bedlam


----------



## ubiquitous (7 Jan 2008)

Raskolnikov said:


> If you wanted a cheap snack, you should have just taken the kids to McDonald's. A hamburger, fries and soft drink for €3.
> 
> Total bill for four people, €12.



Really? Not since the 1980s...


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

Bedlam said:


> My apologies for not stating the fact that I felt that this was a very expensive burger


So why did you purchase it when the prices were presumably on display for you to see before making a purchase?


> (as I had expected that it would for the price €7.50 per burger have included fries)


Why would you assume that when most (all?) burger joints charge separately for each item (burger, chips, drink, sometimes even condiments etc.) and the price list presumably said burger = €x, chips = €y etc.



ubiquitous said:


> Really? Not since the 1980s...


Nope - _Raskolnikov _is correct: 

eurosaver hamburger meal (burger, fries, drink) €3


----------



## Ron Burgundy (7 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Perhaps. Perhaps they feel it's good value or a reasonable price. Until they make their point it's impossible to second guess their intentions.



But how do you know its value for money before you in, sit down, order the food and try it.

Just because a price is stated doesn't show value for money. Seeing and trying it does.

Only afterwards can you think it was a rip off or good value. Just to say every time....the price was there......isn't always right to say.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (7 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> S*o why did you purchase it when the prices were presumably on display for you to see before making a purchase?
> *[/URL]



was the burger, so you could match the product to the price ???


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> was the burger, so you could match the product to the price ???


Huh?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> But how do you know its value for money before you in, sit down, order the food and try it.


True - but if there is objectively a problem with the food then one should complain and seek to have it deducted from the bill or some other redress. The same may go for subjective value judgements but then your're on rockier ground in terms of being able to argue your case I would imagine.


----------



## Kendr (7 Jan 2008)

Have to agree with Clubman through this thread.

The word "rip off" is tossed around all the time.  If something is priced at say €5, and the guy/gal at the till charges you €6 you've been ripped off.

€26.10 was probably about right for a family lunch in a shopping mall, though Irish people seem to expect food for free or close to it.

Of course the €300 worth of shopping they've just whacked on the credit card in the same mall was all top value!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (7 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> True - but if there is objectively a problem with the food then one should complain and seek to have it deducted from the bill or some other redress. The same may go for subjective value judgements but then your're on rockier ground in terms of being able to argue your case I would imagine.



therefore it is not always just correct to say....The price was there why are you complaining. 

Food is a different issue, a burger in one place is not the same as a burger in the next. Knowing the price is sometimes not enough information to have.

Perhaps there is not a problem with the food. But you feel it was not good value for money. How would you complain about that ? is it not a personal view if the owner/manager feels the price is within reason ?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> therefore it is not always just correct to say....The price was there why are you complaining.


Seems to me that a lot (most?) of the time people never refer to issues of quality at all - just the price. Several posters (including the original poster) expressed surprise and shock at bills for stuff that they had ordered (and made no complaints about quality) in spite of the price list presumably being clearly displayed. That makes no sense to me. As far as I can see only one poster made reference to quality issues but explained that they did not complain and look for redress for specific reasons.


> Perhaps there is not a problem with the food. But you feel it was not good value for money. How would you complain about that ? is it not a personal view if the owner/manager feels the price is within reason ?


The problem is that some people seem to assume that lack of "good value" matching their specific subjective qualitative criteria automatically implies some sort of rip-off.


----------



## HelloJed (11 Jan 2008)

If you want to say that a certain place is expensive and it's not worth it quality-wise, then that's fair enough. But it just can't be a rip off if you know how much your food is going to cost before you buy it.

Instead, check the prices before you buy and if you think it's too expensive, vote with your feet and shop around. It's a free market and businesses will keep charging high prices if they continue to get custom. By going in and knowingly paying those prices you are just part of the 'rip-off' culture you are complaining about. I have no sympathy for your complaint - you've just lined their pockets!

Perhaps if people shopped around more and posted places which were good value in their opinion (which some people have in this post) it would be more constructive than just having a moan. Everyone can see how much O'Brien sandwiches are, they just have to go down to their local O'Brien's and look at the prices!


----------



## Firefly (11 Jan 2008)

According to the Cambridge Online Dictionary [broken link removed]

you are both right....

rip _sb_ off (CHEAT) phrasal verb [M] INFORMAL
to cheat someone by making them pay too much money for something:
Bob's tickets cost much less than ours - I think we've been ripped off.

rip-off   Show phonetics
noun [C usually singular]
something that is not worth what you pay for it:
$300 for that shirt? - That's a complete rip-off.


----------



## Caveat (11 Jan 2008)

This seems to indicate what I've suspected - that generally, in practice, the phrasal verb, "ripped off" refers to the sense of actual cheating/overcharging but the noun, "rip off" generally refers to an emotional reaction - the feeling the something is poor value.

Not that it makes things any clearer though...


----------



## HelloJed (11 Jan 2008)

Caveat said:


> This seems to indicate what I've suspected - that generally, in practice, the phrasal verb, "ripped off" refers to the sense of actual cheating/overcharging but the noun, "rip off" generally refers to an emotional reaction - the feeling the something is poor value.
> 
> Not that it makes things any clearer though...


 
Fair enough, but my main point still stands - that the OP complained that the price he/she paid for sandwiches was too high even though the prices were on clear display. Unless you haven't been to O'Brien's before you know what you're getting. So, by actually paying those prices rather than going elsewhere, the OP is part of the 'rip-off' culture he/she is complaining about.

Regardless of the definition of 'rip-off' complaining about the price after the fact will not change anything.


----------



## Purple (11 Jan 2008)

Oh jasus, not another "What is a rip off?" thread!


----------



## Caveat (11 Jan 2008)

HelloJed said:


> Fair enough, but my main point still stands - that the OP complained that the price he/she paid for sandwiches was too high even though the prices were on clear display. Unless you haven't been to O'Brien's before you know what you're getting. So, by actually paying those prices rather than going elsewhere, the OP is part of the 'rip-off' culture he/she is complaining about.
> 
> Regardless of the definition of 'rip-off' complaining about the price after the fact will not change anything.


 
Of course - I should make it clear that I completely agree.

I'm just more interested in the linguistic/semantic aspect I suppose.


----------



## wavejumper (11 Jan 2008)

Calico said:


> Does no-one think this was alot??!



the tripledecker is a huge thing, it costs over 5 euro...we have collegues visiting from the UK office talking in hushed tones about that sandwich...so no, I don't think it was a lot.


----------



## Purple (11 Jan 2008)

Protocol said:


> 4 sandwiches / rolls + 2 coffees + 2 cartons of juice?
> 
> Should be approx. 22 euro, i.e. 4 euro each for the sandwiches (to sit down), 1.50 each for the drinks
> 
> ...



Don't forget the very high minimum wage here as well.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2008)

wavejumper said:


> we have collegues visiting from the UK office talking in hushed tones about that sandwich


Maybe they are converting back to GBP£ and whispering "rip-off" to each other?


----------



## michaelm (11 Jan 2008)

Purple said:


> Oh jasus, not another "What is a rip off?" thread!


It's like Groundhog Day.


----------



## michaelm (11 Jan 2008)

Firefly said:


> According to the Cambridge Online Dictionary [broken link removed]
> 
> you are both right....
> 
> ...


I always considered that the term was also Hiberno-English for 'poor value'.  Firefly's link suggests that it may indeed be Queens English for 'poor value' too.  Who'd have thought.


----------



## bankrupt (11 Jan 2008)

Firefly said:


> rip _sb_ off (CHEAT) phrasal verb [M] INFORMAL
> to cheat someone by making them pay too much money for something:
> Bob's tickets cost much less than ours - I think we've been ripped off.
> 
> ...



Sorry, your fancy dictionary definitions don't apply on AAM!


----------



## SidTheDweeb (13 Jan 2008)

It annoys me when people describe Eddie Rockets as rob-yar-pockets.

They cook really good quick food of the burger/chips/wings/dogs variety. You can watch them cook the food in the open kitchen (well in the one I would go to) and it tastes damn good.

I actually think the pricing is very competitive compared to numerous eateries (pubs, cafes, restaurants, etc.) that serve similar grub.

But for some reason people expect it's prices to be similar to McDonalds and Burger King despite the very different level of quality/service provided.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2008)

SidTheDweeb said:


> They cook really good quick food of the  ... dogs variety.


Hmmmm......


----------



## ubiquitous (14 Jan 2008)

SidTheDweeb said:


> It annoys me when people describe Eddie Rockets as rob-yar-pockets.
> 
> They cook really good quick food of the burger/chips/wings/dogs variety. You can watch them cook the food in the open kitchen (well in the one I would go to) and it tastes damn good.
> 
> ...



I rarely get to visit Eddie Rockets, but like the last poster, I thought it was fairly good value the last time I was there. Its on a different planet to McDonalds etc in terms of quality.


----------



## Firefly (14 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Maybe they are converting back to GBP£ and whispering "rip-off" to each other?


 
Maybe they thought it was a rip-off as the prices were not in Sterling !!


----------

